# Ребёнок упал на игрушку спиной. Есть ли весомый повод для беспокойства?



## Амаленька (28 Май 2019)

Добрый день! Моей дочке 9 месяцев, сегодня она переворачивалась на спину и упала поясницей на пластмассовую игрушку. Поревела минуты 2 и успокоилась. Ведёт себя как обычно, но около позвоночника появилась небольшая "ямка" на коже и покраснение (видимо от игрушки). Есть ли весомый повод для беспокойства? Надо ли в травмотологию и на рентген везти ребенка, если она ведёт себя как обычно, ползает, сидит?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Май 2019)

Спите. Не упала, а легла.
Все хорошо, такой механизм не может дать травмы, кроме синяка.
Что и имеем.


----------



## Амаленька (29 Май 2019)

Спасибо большое)))


----------

